# House, M.D vs. Bones



## ~Flippy (Dec 27, 2007)

Which of these 2007 Fox shows did you find to be the best? Compare all seasons and come up with a final opinion.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2007)

House by far.


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 27, 2007)

Um, House.

I'm sorry, but the character House takes it alone.  (Much like Hitsugaya).  Even if there wasn't a plot, medical mysteries, or other characters, just House walking around talking to random people, it would still be a better show.  House is just that awesome.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 27, 2007)

Hullo curbstomping.

Forensics of corpses have been done to death (pun not intended) by the CSI's and all that. House has by far a much better cast, much better writing, and the greatest television character ever created. No contest.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 27, 2007)

I lost interest in House after awhile, the characters just lost their appeal to me over time, especially House. So I'm going with Bones, I still find Brennan and Booth's interactions to be entertaining and Addy amuses me to no ends.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 27, 2007)

Hrm...a character with the same name as the title of the show much like Naruto who's an asswipe against David Boreanaz who played as a vampire and had his own show...

Oy, I'm so indifferent, yet so biased.


----------

